# Phrag fischeri



## kitfox (Dec 17, 2020)

This one is always a pleasant surprise, both when it actually blesses me with a bloom, but also the blooms seem different every cycle...even on the same spike. it does seem to be setting a second bud on this spike, but I certainly know better than to count on any chickens before the egg starts doing more than cracking!


----------



## abax (Dec 17, 2020)

It's not a real beauty, but you got it to bloom which is more than I've done. I've murdered
two over the years and not a clue what I did wrong.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2020)

Looks like the synsepal split. I agree they are not simple or easy to grow. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kitfox (Dec 18, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Looks like the synsepal split. I agree they are not simple or easy to grow. Thanks for sharing.



You noticed! It made the flower twist a bit. This is this plant’s third blooming growth and it’s never done that. Normally it has the cutest flower in my little phrag collection...


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 19, 2020)

Interesting thing about this sp, that staminode is often missing.


----------



## kitfox (Dec 19, 2020)

dodidoki said:


> Interesting thing about this sp, that staminode is often missing.



My wife said it looks like one thing, and my 11 y/o son said it looks like something completely different.  No other comment will be repeated or made!


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 20, 2020)

kitfox said:


> My wife said it looks like one thing, and my 11 y/o son said it looks like something completely different.  No other comment will be repeated or made!


----------



## kitfox (Dec 20, 2020)

Orchid humor at its most questionable level...


----------



## cpmaniac (Dec 20, 2020)

Nice job getting it to bloom. Mine flowered two years ago and has frustrated me since then. Look forward t seeing the second flower...


----------



## kitfox (Dec 21, 2020)

cpmaniac said:


> Nice job getting it to bloom. Mine flowered two years ago and has frustrated me since then. Look forward t seeing the second flower...



Thanks, so far it has put up with the torture I subject it to! Lets see if that little bud pops out of the spike for a second bloom...


----------



## abax (Dec 22, 2020)

Here's good vibes for the second bud>>>>>>>>>


----------



## kitfox (Feb 18, 2021)

Time slows down when you watch one of these....

Here is the second bloom, I think this one is a bit nicer than the first:


----------



## abax (Feb 18, 2021)

Very niiiice! I love these little balls of pink fuzz.


----------

